# Thoughts on Wild Cherry for Back vs Mahogany or Rosewood



## TrentRiver (Dec 7, 2009)

trying to find info on Wild Cherry Backs but most are Mahogany or Rosewood and Maple

I am wiery of buying 1 with Wild Cherry do not know or can find enough info on Tone and aging and comparison to the others
Even Maple Backs not sure on Tone

From the few I have Tried I like the Mahogany so far

Tryng to make my 1st purchase and want to get it right

Tried a Norman ST40 my favorite so far over A&L and Seagull
Have limited selection to choose from thought stores would carry more Canadian Guitars

1 store has the Norman St40 but a little expensive $550 with Txs stand and case

Any thought appreciated


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

deleted...


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*Don't agonize too much*

It's only a first guitar, though it's good to have a first guitar you love. 

One thing you might consider is resale. Rosewood has the best resale. 

Having said that, I love good mahogany flat-top guitars. My collection has 10 Mahogany Martins, 1 Koa Martin, 1 Rosewood Martin, 1 Rosewood Laskin, 1 Rosewood Threet (under construction).


----------



## Magnumb (Jul 10, 2009)

*Wild Cherry*

I've had 9 Godins(S&P and Seagulls)- 5 with WC and 3 with Mahogany... the cherries are typically louder and brighter than the mahoganies... The S&P Mahogany Cedar I had was very nice and warm, probably closest to the ST40. I've got a Seagull S6+ folk (cherry/cedar)...very pleasurable sound, but personally prefer my M6 Gloss mahogany/spruce... Great dynamic balance low to high. I had an S&P pro quilted maple with spruce top- too much mid and high for my taste, but mic'd well. My holy grail is a solid rosewood/spruce, but as mentioned alot more expensive. it would project well, give tons of bottom end, and more complex sound. 

The ST40 has laminate b/s so aging wouldn't be a factor, the top will determine that... cedar opens up quickly, but doesn't continue to as much as spruce would... will sound better sooner but not change as much over the long haul...

If you want a dynamite Wild Cherry choice, Try S&P Songsmith (best bang for the buck) or Woodland Spruce. The Cedar HG is nice too. IMHO Simon and Patrick is better than A&L, less expensive than Seagull but just as good or better.

So, I would recommend you go by tone, unless you're looking at it as an investment. Whatever combination you gravitate towards, that's the right one for you.


----------

